

Kindle and iPad Books Take Longer to Read than Print  - Aaronontheweb
http://mashable.com/2010/07/02/ipad-kindle-reading-study/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
rbanffy
I often get sidetracked by looking up something on wikipedia. Or Hacker News,
BTW.

Now, back to my book.

